# My Story



## Tomwright9393 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello my me is Tom Wright I'm now 26 years old and I live in the Uk In a city called Norwich located in the county of Norfolk.

 When I was 18 I applied to join the Royal Navy. Joining the military was always a dream job for me as a young boy, I loved being active and relished being apart of a team and loved the fact that I could help others and serve my country. The waiting time to join then was 2 years, so during that time I passed all the entry tests whilst attending a level 3 public services diploma and working at a part time job as a salesman.

Time was getting closer to my enrollment into the Navy. I was about one month away from joining when I began to feel physically ill. At the time I just brushed my illness under the rug as I was working full time as a watch repairer and i needed the money. 

I was now 20 years old and the the  enrollment date was looming. I progressively felt my illness getting worse. I  was 10 and a half stone before getting ill and in about 2 weeks I weighed under 9 stone. A good night sleep was non existent at this time as I was going to the toilet around every 20 minutes through the night. My thirst was uncontrollable, I would drink litres and litres very frequently to try control it however, my efforts were not enough. Because of the lack of sleep, weight loss and anxious feelings that I would not be fit to begin my enrollment into the Navy I finally decided to go to tell my parents and go to the doctors. 

When I got to the doctors I told them my symptoms and they carried out a finger prick test to analyze my blood glucose levels in mmol/L. The doctor looked at the reading and I could tell she was alarmed at what she saw. The reading was 38 mmol/l. Normal readings are between 4.0 mmol/L and 5.9 mmol/L. The doctor asked me if I had ever heard of diabetes, I had heard of it but I thought I would never get that, it can't happen to me. She said that I needed to go to the hospital within the next hour as she was very concerned for my health. I walked out of the surgery feeling very emotional and scared that I had diabetes. 

My mum took me to the hospital with my grandparents and I was taken to to see the Nurse. I was was sat in a room getting blood tests and my blood pressure/heart rate measured. After a brief moment after the nurse has taken a blood sample from me 2 consultants walked in and did the whole "I'm sorry to inform you but you have been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes", I then replied to them "but I'm joining the Navy in two weeks", they then as kindly as they could put it that I would no longer be aloud to enroll. 

My childhood dreams and aspirations of joining the military were over in just seconds. I didn't know what to feel, I thought that everything I had worked for vanished and I was left to pick up the pieces.

My recovery to feel back to "normal" health again took a very long time. I went through episodes of depression and severe anxiety, confusion and anger in controlling glucose levels, it was like being born again and having to learn the basics. 

After my recovery I joined back at my job as a watch repairer. Though I was working and enjoyed the peoples company who I worked with something wasn't right. I wasn't getting any fulfilment in my life as I wanted to help others. 

I applied for a Health Practitioner Access course and it was at this point my journey was about to begin. I passed the course and applied to the University of Hull to join a biology degree. I started the course in 2016, I enjoyed biology very much, but I know I had another passion which shadowed my love for biology. 

This passion was for the gym and nutrition. Starting training was the best thing I had ever done. All the feelings of anxiety and anger I felt for not being able to join the Navy could be focused on a new and positive aspect of my life, training. I found such relief and an increased self-esteem from training not to mention the improvment to my physical health, I knew I had to share this love and passion to others so they themselves could reap these rewards. I didn't want anyone to feel as low as I did, so it was at this point I changed my degree to Sport and Exercise Nutrition. 

My love for the subject shone through my course as I came out with a 1st class degree. My interest of nutrition and Training in the gym grew and grew. I soon after passing my degree, decided to apply for a Master's in dietetics at Leeds Beckett University in 2019 to become a dietitian. I learnt such valuable information and lessons on how to treat different conditions and the aetiology of how these conditions arise. During my time at Leeds I met some amazing people however, I started to feel very anxious and possibly depressed. 

I told my parents and we decided it may help me if I seemed help for my mental Health. I started to see a psychotherapist and find the cause of my anxiety. After months of therapy it started to become clear that the anxious and depressive feelings stem from my diagnosis of diabetes. In a hypothetical way I was grieving a life that I could of had in the Navy. It was hard to hear this but it was then that things became clearer to me and I could then build the foundations to my true recovery of my mental health. 

After things became clearer to me I began to realise I was focusing more and more in the gym training my body and researching about sports nutrition. I found such inspiration and happiness in the gym that I wanted to help others in the same way but to fully do this, I know I had to leave the dietetics course. 

After leaving the course, I have increased my training intensity at the gym and started a level 2 and level 3 personal training course. 

Me and my friend have had some good ideas and have decided to start a online coaching business/personal training which will hopefully be running by the end of 2020. 

I can definitely say that I am now feeling way happier with my self that I found what I believe is my true calling. hopefully my love for training and story can inspire others who are feeling down for whatever reason or those who just want to improve themselves mentally and physically in the future 

if anyone wants to talk to me about their experiences please feel free and hopefully if you don't feel like you have, unlock your true potential.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 8, 2020)

Duplicated post. See here:


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/my-story.85565/


----------



## Tomwright9393 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Ralph , what kind kind of exercise do you do, doesn't have to be in the gym, can be just walking to the shops etc?

Correct me if I'm wrong have you got type 2 diabetes? 
If so when did you get diagnosed? 

More than happy to help with anything I can do, even if you need some nutritional tips feel free to message me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Tomwright9393

And well done on starting to turn your diagnosis into something positive.

It‘s generally easier for threads to be kept all in one place, so I’ve deleted the duplicate post from the ‘General’ section.


----------



## Tomwright9393 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello,

Ok thank you and noted for future posts. 

Thank you very much I appreciate that, it's nice to help others with the same condition. 

I'm setting up a meeting spot with Diabetes Uk in Norwich to help others with any issues they have or just a place for general support. I specifically like to help others with the exercise and nutrition aspect. I believe my knowledge from my own personal research and from my degree can be used to help others like it's helped me. 
My Hba1c is 45, I believe it's due the resistance training I do and just eating healthy. I don't like the word diet though as it implies to me, something temporary whereas we should all strive for a "diet" we can maintain long-term.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't do much because of heart problems. Tired all the time (which affects quality of my posts), light headed and vertigo type symptoms, discomfort across the chest.
Interestingly, my HbA1c was the lowest when I've been sat at home doing nothing.
Yes T2, 5 years ago last December.

Sometimes people don't realize a post has been repeated, and get confused. They can post in one, then read the other later, thinking it's the same thread, and see different answers.
It's easier to follow if all the answers are in the same thread.


----------



## Tomwright9393 (Mar 8, 2020)

I see that's completely understandable, should always seek specialist help from medical professionals before conducting exercise with any heart conditions as you most probably know. 

That's very interesting, what kinds of food did you eat daily when your hba1c was at its best?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 8, 2020)

Ugh, had a site or internet fail.
Exercise: When I can, some walking and exercises a couple of phyos gave me. Some with like large elastic band things.
Food: general "healthy eating", as for the general public. This was in my first year when I hadn't learnt anything. Distracted by heart. And symtoms given, which make it hard to do anything. Wooly headiness etc.


----------



## Tomwright9393 (Mar 8, 2020)

That's ok don't worry. And that's really good don't worry, just do what you can comfortably, definitely a thumbs up to you for doing that. And resistance bands are great, you can do lots of exercises with them and you can do them at home to which is convenient. 

Ok I see, I'm guessing your gp or consultants have given you foods to eat and not to eat. 
Have you been to see a dietitian before?


----------



## stephknits (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi and thanks for sharing your story, good to see you have made something so positive and successfully re-directed your focus.


----------



## Tomwright9393 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you very much for reading my post and I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## James B (Apr 19, 2020)

Tomwright9393 said:


> Hello my me is Tom Wright I'm now 26 years old and I live in the Uk In a city called Norwich located in the county of Norfolk.
> 
> When I was 18 I applied to join the Royal Navy. Joining the military was always a dream job for me as a young boy, I loved being active and relished being apart of a team and loved the fact that I could help others and serve my country. The waiting time to join then was 2 years, so during that time I passed all the entry tests whilst attending a level 3 public services diploma and working at a part time job as a salesman.
> 
> ...




This is so inspirational! Being newly diagnosed with type 1 has made me want to change jobs in Customer service and try to join the NHS for a more fulfilling job, but unfortunately I already have a degree in Business and Management so I don't think I could do another degree. 

Being diagnoised with type 1, although not linked to diet and exercise has made me want to get into peak condition. I've alway been a bit overweight but in 2014 i did weigh 10 stone 4 and I now weigh 18 stone. I'd love some tips from you on how I can get back into fitness and become more healthy overall. It's time I start looking after myself.


----------



## Tomwright9393 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you very much for reading the post it means alot. Message me on Whatsapp on 07808156320, this goes for anyone who would also like some tips


----------

